# Can lapel width be altered easily?



## adhoc (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been eyeing a Loro Piana navy jacket which fits me *very* well, but I'm a little undecided over the lapels - might they be a little wide (*4"*)?

Maybe a tailor or someone who has done this before can chime in? I'm wondering whether it is 'easy' to do, or if it is more trouble than it's worth.

Here are some photos of the jacket:
























Thanks all in advance!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I'm no tailor, so take this with a grain of salt. I think altering the lapel width, if it's possible, involves taking the collar off and possibly even recutting it. That would make it rather an involved (thus, expensive) operation.


----------



## adhoc (Oct 5, 2008)

*To all reading this thread: do the lapels look a little wide to you?*

I rarely find myself so 50-50 over a fashion decision. This is one of those occasions. Argh!


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

There is a button hole on the lapel, which in all probability, is cut through.

A lapel without a button hole (or a fake one) could be altered (at a cost, it won’t be a cheap alteration).

It might be possible to make very narrow lapels, by cutting the entire button hole away.

It will be more trouble than it’s worth. Leave well alone!


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

adhoc said:


> *To all reading this thread: do the lapels look a little wide to you?*
> 
> I rarely find myself so 50-50 over a fashion decision. This is one of those occasions. Argh!


That jacket looks pleasantly proportioned to me.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

adhoc said:


> *To all reading this thread: do the lapels look a little wide to you?*
> 
> I rarely find myself so 50-50 over a fashion decision. This is one of those occasions. Argh!


No, they don't.


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

The alteration is going to depend on a couple of things, if the lapel is canvassed or fused, if the button hole is cut, and how much you'd like the lapel to be narrowed. Overall I think it's more work than it's worth, if the lapel size is a problem or your having a lot of ruminations about it, skip the jacket and find one with styling you like better or have one made. Also, what is your shoulder size? That will help to determine how the proportion of the lapel will fit your body.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

The lapel looks nice - maybe a little less than 4" IMO - more like 3.5. All of my MTM jackets have 3.5" lapels as I find them to be the most versatile width one can choose. I think this jacket looks great and quite balanced. The only limitation would be that you might have to skip some of your thinnest ties when wearing this jacket.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I just had a lapel narrowed ....*

and the cost was $40. It was a gray flannel pin strip which had a very wide lapel. It came out looking fantastic, but I did lose the buttonhole. Since in my situation, I was altering a suit I already owned, it was not like buying a jacket knowing the lapel had to be altered. In this situation, I would not buy the jacket; you could put the alteration cost into another, perhaps better jacket.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

As others have said, the jacket looks pleasingly proportioned; just stick with wider ties. Since one of the few things that seems to change periodically in men's fashion is lapel width, be assured that those lapels will at some point in the future be absolutely _au courant._


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I do not see a problem with the width of lapel, even if it is 4"


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

1) The lapels look fine to me.
2) If you're worried enough to have to ask and consider an alteration like that after purchase, it isn't a good purchase. Whether I follow this principle or not it always ends up true.

pbc


----------



## rgrpark (Aug 30, 2008)

I think the lapels look wide because it has a low gorge (low notch). I like my gorge to be at least higher than the bottom of my shirt collars.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

The jacket looks fine as is.


----------



## NoPleats (Sep 28, 2008)

adhoc said:


> *To all reading this thread: do the lapels look a little wide to you?*


Not to me, FWIW.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with the lapels. However, if they are too wide for you then skip the purchase and hold on for what appeals to you. 

Consider your body type though before going for the narrow lapels. Narrow lapels look good on a taller and slimmer gentleman, Sen. Obama for instance.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

bengal-stripe has it right.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*YES! A Thousand Times YES!*

THE LAPELS ARE RIDICULOUSLY WIDE!!

YOU WOULD LOOK RIDICULOUS WEARING THAT JACKET WITH THOSE RIDICULOUSLY WIDE LAPELS!!!


----------



## Fairlane (Jun 18, 2008)

adhoc said:


> *To all reading this thread: do the lapels look a little wide to you?*
> 
> I rarely find myself so 50-50 over a fashion decision. This is one of those occasions. Argh!


I'm sorry, what? I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!:icon_smile_big:

Hehe, I couldn't resist, sorry. I think it looks fine, but I prefer a slightly narrower lapel. Still, is it _too_ wide? Nah.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Moose Maclennan said:


> That jacket looks pleasantly proportioned to me.


Agreed. "Chunky" lapels are quite nice. Big ones, like the 70s, are too flamboyant. Thin ones are ok if its your style. These lapels are nicely proportioned, but that is my eye and might not be yours or common culture's. I would dare say those are nicely conservative, unless the fashion is changing and I am not aware.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

I would prefer a lapel slightly narrower... but is that desire sufficient for me to take the jacket to a tailor? Probably not.


----------

